# Geek Vape NOVA Kit 200W



## 3avape (17/7/18)

Geekvape Nova Kit, including a Nova Box Mod and a Cerberus Sub Ohm Tank, is a newly designed powerful and portable Kit with compact size and great hand feel. Constructed from advanced resin and high quality metal material, the Nova Kit is so unique and attractive that brings you an amazing visual enjoyment.

The Nova Mod, powered by dual 18650 batteries, is able to reach up to a maximum output power of 200W. Moreover, the GeekVape Nova adopts the most advanced AS chip set which provides safe, stable and powerful vaping experience. As for the Cerberus Tank, it features the innovative super mesh coil and 5.5ml large tank capacity.

_*Note: The Cerberus Tank not only uses the Super Mesh Coil, but also the Smok TFV8 Baby Coils.
















*_




















*Parameters:*
Output range: 5- 200W
Coil Type: Mesh Coil
Thread: 510 thread
Resistance: 0.2ohm (Best 60- 80W)
Tank Capacity: 5.5ml/ 4.0ml
Powered by dual 18650 batteries (Not included)
Support Power/ TC/ TCR/ VPC and Bypass Mode
Temp range: 100- 315℃/ 200- 600℉

*Features:*
-Advanced AS Chip with Safe and Stable Performance

-Innovative Super Mesh Coil for Optimal Flavor

-200W Powerful Kit with Compact Size and Attractive Colors

-Unique Resign& Metal Construction with Great Visual Enjoyment

-10ms super fast firing

-be compatible with TFV8 baby coil


*Package includes:*
1x Geekvape Nova Mod
1x Cerberus Sub Ohm Tank
1x Super Mesh X1 Coil
1x 4.0ml Spare Glass Tube
1x USB Cable
1x User Manual
1x User Manual
Spare Parts


----------

